# citas entre comillas o entre guiones (puntuación)



## jess oh seven

Hola, estoy haciendo un trabajo en español y no sé muy bien cómo puntuarlo... 

¿Se debe poner todas las citas entre comillas o entre guiones? 
ej. El Primer Ministro dijo "estoy de acuerdo" o «estoy de acuerdo» ??

y...

Los títulos de artículos de periódicos etc., ¿cómo se escriben?

Sánchez, J. _El Heraldo,_ "El mundo después de la guerra" ???

¡Gracias!


----------



## Jellby

Las comillas, en documentos impresos, deben ser comilas españolas («», no "guiones"), las comillas inglesas (“”) deben ser orientadas (no rectas como estas ") y se reservan para citas dentro de citas.

Del DPD:

Se usan las comillas para citar el título de un artículo, un poema, un capítulo de un libro, un reportaje o, en general, cualquier parte dependiente dentro de una publicación; los títulos de los libros, por el contrario, se escriben en cursiva cuando aparecen en textos impresos en letra redonda (o viceversa, en redonda si el texto normal va en cursiva): Ha publicado un interesante artículo titulado «El léxico de hoy» en el libro _El lenguaje en los medios de comunicación_, libro en el que han participado varios autores.

Como ves, las comillas siguen siendo las españolas.


----------



## micafe

No sabía esas cosas acerca de 'las comillas españolas'. Es más, tengo un teclado en español pero no tengo esas comillas. En cambio tengo ç que para nada me sirve...


----------



## mazbook

Hola micate:
Tengo el mismo problema con el teclado en español.  Las comillas españolas son Alt 174 y Alt 175.  Los guiones que usa para el diálogo son Alt 0151.  

Saludos desde Mazatlán.


----------



## micafe

¡Gracias!


----------



## micafe

Uff.. ya había notado que usando alt + un número que no empiece por 0 me saca del foro. Y en Microsoft Word no hace nada...   . Gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## mazbook

Hola micate:

Depende cuál es el sistema operativo.  En mi computadora es Alt 151 = *ù* y necesité usar Alt 0151 = *—* . Lo uso mucho.

Saludos desde Mazatlán.


----------



## Jellby

micafe said:


> No sabía esas cosas acerca de 'las comillas españolas'. Es más, tengo un teclado en español pero no tengo esas comillas. En cambio tengo ç que para nada me sirve..



Los procesadores de texto suelen tener alguna función de "comillas inteligentes", que te cambian las comillas rectas (") por « o » según crean conveniente. Personalmente, yo tengo configurado mi teclado para que me salgan las comillas españolas con AltGr+< o AltGr+>, es una de las ventajas de usar Linux.


----------



## onomatopeya

Eso de las comillas españolas no lo habia escuchado ni visto.
¿O se usaran solo en España?

Siempre he visto y usado estas comillas " " en los textos en castellano.


----------



## Namakemono

Deberían aparecer en cualquier libro de texto o periódico escrito en español.


----------



## dassin

No sabía que las «» se llamaban comillas españolas, de hecho las he visto muy poco en textos castellanos. 

Una curiosidad: en alemán se llaman 'patitas de ganso'. Nietzsche aprovechaba este nombre para hostigar a los autores académicos que no se cansa(ba)n de insertar citas.


----------



## Jellby

onomatopeya said:


> Siempre he visto y usado estas comillas " " en los textos en castellano.



En textos informales o escritos a mano sí son más normales las inglesas. En prácticamente cualquier texto impreso deberían aparecer las españolas, como dice Namakemono. No se usan sólo en España, también en el resto de países hispanohablantes (estoy prácticamente seguro de ello) y en otros idiomas como el francés (aunque no las llaman "comillas españolas", claro).

Como ves, yo aquí uso las comillas inglesas, principalmente porque son más fáciles de escribir con el teclado (y porque me he acostumbrado o mecanografiarlas), pero en un texto más formal (mi tesis, por ejemplo), uso las españolas.


----------



## Namakemono

dassin said:


> No sabía que las «» se llamaban comillas españolas, de hecho las he visto muy poco en textos castellanos.


 
Yo siempre las he llamado latinas. A las otras ("") las llamamos inglesas.


----------



## Fernando

Latinas, latinas. ¡Imperialista!


----------



## jess oh seven

dassin said:


> No sabía que las «» se llamaban comillas españolas, de hecho las he visto muy poco en textos castellanos.


Yo tampoco. Se suele usar una raya para indicar diálogo.


----------



## Namakemono

Fernando said:


> Latinas, latinas. ¡Imperialista!


 
Se corta el sarcasmo con un cuchillo. 
Muchas veces me sorprende que la gente defienda con uñas y dientes las lenguas romances porque no son la lengua del "imperio" estadounidense, y no sepan que hablan la lengua del imperio romano.


----------



## dassin

¡Qué problema, Namakemono...! Los números no me dan. El castellano apenas tendrá mil años más o menos.


----------



## Namakemono

Pero viene del latín, que fue un imperio que nos conquistó de verdad. Los tiros no iban por el español, por cierto. Pero dejémoslo así. Lo que quise decir con esto es que lo que pasó, pasó, y no debemos avergonzarnos de que la Historia nos haya llevado a la situación en que vivamos.


----------



## dassin

No hay problema, creo entender a dónde apuntas, pero con todo respeto, combatir ciertas fórmulas reduccionistas recurriendo a reduccionismos de sentido contrario no creo que ayude mucho.


----------



## mazbook

Muchísimas gracias por sus correcciones, micafe.  "depende de cuál..." fue mi primera intención, pero, no sé por qué, apareció mal.  Es muy interesante que una gran mayoría de los nombres/sustantivos que termina en "-ma" son masculinos.  Tampoco sé por qué.

Otra pregunta: ¿Por qué el diccionario de WordReference usa _nombre_ y casí todos los otros usan _sustantivo?_

Saludos desde Mazatlán.


----------



## Jellby

jess oh seven said:


> yo tampoco. se suele usar una raya para indicar diálogo.



Por supuesto, pero las comillas se usan en otras circustancias: citas textuales, títulos, palabras usadas con significados distintos del propio...

Los que decís que no las habéis visto en textos castellanos, supongo que es que no les habéis prestado atención. Es cierto que un texto no tiene por qué estar plagado de comillas, pero cuando las tiene son «» y no "" (al menos, como digo, en textos impresos y editados con un mínimo de esmero: prácticamente cualquier novela, por ejemplo).


----------



## lazarus1907

jess oh seven said:


> *H*ola*:* *
> 
> E*stoy haciendo un trabajo en español y no sé muy bien cómo puntuarlo...
> 
> ¿*S*e debe*n* poner todas las citas entre comillas o entre guiones?
> ej. el Primer Ministro dijo "estoy de acuerdo" o «estoy de acuerdo» ??
> 
> y...
> 
> los títulos de articulos de periódicos etc, *¿*cómo se escriben?
> 
> Sánchez, J. _El Heraldo,_ "El mundo después de la guerra" ???
> 
> *¡G*racias!


Un par de consejos sobre puntuación (y otras cosas), por si ayuda.


----------



## roxcyn

Nombre y sustantivo son iguales, suele usar "nombre" en el contexto de la lingüística porque es similar al inglés: "noun".


----------



## dassin

Jellby said:


> ...pero cuando las tiene son «» y no "" (al menos, como digo, en textos impresos y editados con un mínimo de esmero: prácticamente cualquier novela, por ejemplo).



Jellby, mis ediciones de Borges en Emecé no tienen una sola comilla "española". Angustiado por la idea de una suerte de conjura rioplatense en lo que a comillas se refiere, manoteo un libro de Clásicos Castalia, el colmo de la corrección peninsular, supongo. Juro que mi edición de *El Quijote* de Avellaneda no tiene una sola comilla "española" en su introducción (y montones de las otras). Envalentonado, paso a un volumen de Editora Nacional, otro referente posible, y ahora sí, en la introducción del *Teatro* de Lope de Vega, se usan esas comillas.

Igual me queda la duda... ¿Castalia no es serio? ¿No estarán estas cosas abiertas al criterio del editor, o a tradiciones nacionales, regionales?


----------



## micafe

mazbook said:


> Muchísimas gracias por sus correcciones, micafe. "depende de cuál..." estuvo *fue* mi primera intención, pero, no sé porqué, lo apareció mal. Es muy interesante que una grande mayoría de los nombres/sustantivos que termina*n* en "-ma" son masculinos. Tampoco no sé porqué.
> 
> Otra pregunta: ¿Porqué *Por qué* el diccionario de WordReference use*a* _nombre_ y casí *i* todos *los* otros use*a*n _sustantivo?_
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
Sí, eso es verdad, son palabras que en su idioma original -griego- tenían la misma terminación, así pasaron al latín y de ahí al español. Es cuestión de uso, otras parecidas son femeninas: *'la diadema', 'la broma'*, y otras pertenecen a los dos géneros. 
Pero las terminadas en -ma no son las únicas en español que pueden ser masculinas, hay ejemplos como *'el mapa, 'el día', 'el cometa'* (astro), *'el planeta', 'el cólera'* (enfermedad).

Un *'sustantivo'*, gramaticalmente hablando, es un *'nombre'* -pero no siempre un* 'nombre'* es un *'sustantivo' .* 

Sí, tienes razón cuando dices que casi todos los diccionarios usan *'sustantivo'* y, de hecho, yo así lo aprendí en el colegio. Pero decir *'nombre'* no es incorrecto. Lo que sucede es que sí puede haber confusión porque *'nombre' *también significa *'name'*, por eso es extraño que en WordReference usen esa palabra. No es muy común pero no es incorrecto. 

Saludos a ti también.


----------



## micafe

roxcyn said:


> Nombre y sustantivo son iguales, suele usar "nombre" en el contexto de la lingüística porque es similar al inglés: "noun"


 
La verdad, nada tiene que ver con 'noun' en inglés. Viene del latín 'nomen'.


----------



## Jellby

dassin said:


> Jellby, mis ediciones de Borges en Emecé no tienen una sola comilla "española". Angustiado por la idea de una suerte de conjura rioplatense en lo que a comillas se refiere, manoteo un libro de Clásicos Castalia, el colmo de la corrección peninsular, supongo. Juro que mi edición de *El Quijote* de Avellaneda no tiene una sola comilla "española" en su introducción (y montones de las otras). Envalentonado, paso a un volumen de Editora Nacional, otro referente posible, y ahora sí, en la introducción del *Teatro* de Lope de Vega, se usan esas comillas.
> 
> Igual me queda la duda... ¿Castalia no es serio? ¿No estarán estas cosas abiertas al criterio del editor, o a tradiciones nacionales, regionales?



Vale, acepto que también se encuentran las inglesas. Pero yo, desde que he empezado a fijarme (hace ya algún tiempo) sólo he encontrado las españolas. Por desgracia, donde me encuentro ahora tengo pocos libros, y menos aún en español, así que mi muestra es reducida. Mi experiencia es la de encontrar las comillas inglesas en textos publicados en la web, por ejemplo, normalmente con una calidad tipográfica deficiente. Esto no quiere decir que las comillas inglesas sean signo de mala calidad, pero yo las suelo encontrar unidas.


----------



## roxcyn

micafe said:


> La verdad, nada tiene que ver con 'noun' en inglés. Viene del latín 'nomen'.



Sí, es es verdad.  Pero, en la universidad en la clase de la lingüística española siempre usamos "nombre" por sustantivo porque los profesores no querían confundir las abreviaturas.  Por ejemplo, cuando se escribe un árbol lingüística en inglés se usa: N, S, V, Adv, Adj, Prep.

"S" significa oración y "N" significa noun (nombre), si digamos que la abreviatura es "S" por "N", puede confundir las abreviaturas, es un poco complicado .  

Pero de todos modos, creo que la gente usa "el sustantivo" mucho más.


----------



## micafe

En los dictionarios de español generalmente cuando hablan de sustantivos se limitan a poner 'f' o 'm' para indicar femenino o masculino. Cuando se ve una de las dos letras se entiende que es un sustantivo.


----------



## mirx

En México utilizamos *"*Estas Comillas*", *para textos escritos formalmente, todos los diarios y me atrevería a aseverar que hasta los publicados oficiales del gobierno, y también podría decir que en el resto de Latinoamérica utilizan "Estas Comillas". Entonces concluyo que las comillas españolas, son eso, españolas.


----------



## lazarus1907

mirx said:


> En México utilizamos *"*Estas Comillas*", *para textos escritos formalmente, todos los diarios y me atrevería a aceverar que hasta los publicados oficiales del gobierno, y también podría decir que en el resto de Latinoamérica utilizan "Estas Comillas". Entonces concluyo que las comillas españolas, son eso, *e*spañolas.


¡Fantástica conclusión! Muy científica, por cierto.

Mira este Diccionario de español usual en México, publicado por EL COLEGIO DE MÉXICO (https://publicaciones.colmex.mx/infopub.aspx?cve=L/088). En este diccionario usan las comillas españolas.


----------



## dassin

No olvidemos que lo que está en juego aquí es la afirmación de Jellby, basada en una vaga sensación o en una rutina profesional (muy científica, claro, en cualquiera de los dos casos), que pretendía condenar al limbo de la incorrección y la chapucería a todas las ediciones carentes de las benditas comillas "españolas".


----------



## mirx

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡Fantástica conclusión! Muy científica, por cierto.
> 
> Mira este Diccionario de español usual en México, publicado por EL COLEGIO DE MÉXICO (https://publicaciones.colmex.mx/infopub.aspx?cve=L/088). En este diccionario usan las comillas españolas.


 

Hola Lazarus.

Ahí te van unos nombres de periódicos mexicanos.

Reforma
Excelsior
El Sol (si, también en México hay)
El Siglo.

Si los buscas en google.com.mx seguro que encuentras muchos artículos con " ". Por el momento aquí te dejo uno.

Una pregunta. ¿Por qué corregiste, *utilizan*?. Si te fijas bien hay un "*en" *antes de "el resto de..." Y gracias por lo de españolas, lo que pasa es que los gringos se enojan por que les digo gringos y no Gringos.

Saludos. 

PS: Tu diccionario mexicano, me huele a publicado en España con colaboración del Colegio de México. De cualquier forma, es una publicación bastante vieja, no creo que encuentres mucho las "comillas españolas" en textos mexicanos, a menos que sean guiones de teatro o cosas por el estilo.


----------



## lazarus1907

mirx said:


> Una pregunta. ¿Por qué corregiste, *utilizan*?. Si te fijas bien hay un "*en" *antes de "el resto de..."


Tienes toda la razón. Perdona por la metedura de pata.


----------



## Jellby

dassin said:


> No olvidemos que lo que está en juego aquí es la afirmación de Jellby, basada en una vaga sensación o en una rutina profesional (muy científica, claro, en cualquiera de los dos casos), que pretendía condenar al limbo de la incorrección y la chapucería a todas las ediciones carentes de las benditas comillas "españolas".



Primero, creo que el calificativo de "españolas" corresponde al idioma, no a que sean exclusivas de España.

Segundo, la recomendación de usar comillas españolas no me la he inventado yo, procede de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua, en el DPD:

En los textos impresos, se recomienda utilizar en primera instancia las comillas angulares, reservando los otros tipos para cuando deban entrecomillarse partes de un texto ya entrecomillado. En este caso, las comillas simples se emplearán en último lugar: _«Antonio me dijo: “Vaya ‘cacharro’ que se ha comprado Julián”»_

(Por cierto, dice "las comillas angulares, también llamadas latinas o españolas", así que tenemos tres nombres para elegir).

Y sí, me sigue pareciendo que en textos cuidados deberían aparecer las comillas angulares, eso no significa que las otras sean incorrectas, pero a mí personalmente me dejan una sensación de anglicismo...


----------



## jess oh seven

lazarus1907 said:


> originally Posted by *jess oh seven*
> 
> *H*ola*:* *
> 
> E*stoy haciendo un trabajo en español y no sé muy bien cómo puntuarlo...
> 
> ¿*S*e debe*n* poner todas las citas entre comillas o entre guiones?
> ej. el Primer Ministro dijo "estoy de acuerdo" o «estoy de acuerdo» ??
> 
> y...
> 
> los títulos de articulos de periódicos etc, *¿*cómo se escriben?
> 
> Sánchez, J. _El Heraldo,_ "El mundo después de la guerra" ???
> 
> *¡G*racias!
> 
> 
> 
> Un par de consejos sobre puntuación (y otras cosas), por si ayuda.
Click to expand...

Gracias. 
No me importa si me corriges la gramática y tal, pero no hace falta corregirme las mayúsculas y tal al principio de las frases porque este es un foro de internet y nunca escribo "correctamente" en los foros de internet porque no hace falta hacerlo - ¡todavía se entiende! no es que no sé hacerlo -¡¡ tenemos las mismas reglas en el inglés!! No estoy aquí escribiendo un ensayo académico...

Nota de la moderadora: Esta es la página de un diccionario y, entre las reglas de los foros se dice que el uso de la ortografía es obligatorio; no pongas de ejemplo a internet porque en internet hay de todo: errores y aciertos. Nosotros también estamos en internet y no por eso vamos a escribir mal las palabras.


----------



## Ilmo

micafe said:


> La verdad, nada tiene que ver con 'noun' en inglés. Viene del latín 'nomen'.


 
Tienen el mismo origen, el nombre y "the noun":

*DRAE:*
*nombre**.*(Del lat. _nomen, -ĭnis_).


----------



## micafe

Ilmo said:


> Tienen el mismo origen, el nombre y "the noun":
> 
> *DRAE:*
> *nombre**.*(Del lat. _nomen, -ĭnis_).


 
¿Y?..  Eso fue lo que dije, ¿no?


----------



## micafe

Jellby said:


> Segundo, la recomendacio de usar comillas españolas no me la he inventado yo, procede de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua, en el DPD:
> ......
> (Por cierto, dice "las comillas angulares, también llamadas latinas o españolas", así que tenemos tres nombres para elegir.) *Pero aquí no las usaste..  . No te estoy criticando.. a veces creo que estoy demente...  *
> .......
> Y sí, me sigue pareciendo que en textos cuidados deberían aparecer las comillas angulares, eso no significa que las otras sean incorrectas, pero a mí personalmente me dejan una sensación de anglicismo...


 
Yo me tengo que conformar con las comillas...¿inglesas? . "" 
Mi teclado es en español, comprado en Colombia, y no tiene las comillas angulares, latinas o españolas...  

Lo más parecido que tengo es esto: << >> . ¿Será que sirve?


----------



## Jellby

micafe said:
			
		

> Pero aquí no las usaste..  . No te estoy criticando.. a veces creo que estoy demente...



Sí, cuando escribo textos informales, como hago aquí, uso expresiones informales y escribo con comillas inglesas, sobre todo porque en los teclados suelen resultar más cómodas de usar. También uso las comillas inglesas cuando escribo a mano. Recordemos que el DPD dice: "_En los textos impresos, se recomienda ..._". Cuando escribo algo con algo más de ambición (un trabajo, una propuesta de investigación, un relato corto, etc.) me preocupo más por otras cosas e intento dejar márgenes adecuados, pongo títulos, uso comillas angulares, expresiones formales, rayas en lugar de paréntesis...

No obstante, incluso en mensajes informales y rápidos como éste (e incluso en los SMS de los móviles) uso mayúsculas y acentos y escribo las palabras completas.

P.D. De todas formas, yo tampoco he dicho que sea perfecto.


----------



## mirx

micafe said:


> Yo me tengo que conformar con las comillas...¿inglesas? . ""
> Mi teclado es en español, comprado en Colombia, y no tiene las comillas angulares, latinas o españolas..
> 
> Lo más parecido que tengo es esto: << >> . ¿Será que sirve?


 
No las encuentras en tu teclado por que en Latinoamérica no las usamos, al menos no en esta época. También mi teclado está en español, y no tengo "las comillas españolas".


----------



## Ilmo

micafe said:


> ¿Y?..  Eso fue lo que dije, ¿no?


 
No lo entendí así.
O yo te malentendí o tú lo habías expresado de una manera poco clara.
Si fue mi culpa, me disculpo humildemente.


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> No las encuentras en tu teclado por que en Latinoamérica no las usamos, al menos no en ésta época. Tamién mi teclado está en español, y no tengo "las comillas españolas".



En los teclados españoles que usamos en España tampoco están, así que no creo que sea esa la razón. Por otra parte, los teclados lo único que tienen son dibujitos, el signo que aparece al pulsar una tecla depende de la configuración del programa (y del tipo de letra que se use). Además, las comillas de los teclados son las rectas (") y no las orientadas (“”), y no aparece por ningún lado la raya (—), ¿tampoco usáis en Latinoamérica las comillas orientadas ni la raya?

Me doy cuenta de que este mensaje puede interpretarse como un poco agresivo. No es esa la intención, sólo quiero decir que la presencia o ausencia de signos en un teclado no significa que esos signos deban usarse o no. ¿Cuánta gente usa el ¬ que aparece (al menos en algunos teclados) en el 6?


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> En los teclados españoles que usamos en España tampoco están, así que no creo que sea esa la razón. Por otra parte, los teclados lo único que tienen son dibujitos, el signo que aparece al pulsar una tecla depende de la configuración del programa (y del tipo de letra que se use). Además, las comillas de los teclados son las rectas (") y no las orientadas (“”), y no aparece por ningún lado la raya (—), ¿tampoco usáis en Latinoamérica las comillas orientadas ni la raya?
> 
> Me doy cuenta de que este mensaje puede interpretarse como un poco agresivo. No es esa la intención, sólo quiero decir que la presencia o ausencia de signos en un teclado no significa que esos signos deban usarse o no. ¿Cuánta gente usa el ¬ que aparece (al menos en algunos teclados) en el 6?


 
Hola Jellby.

Pues es aún más extraño que ustedes que sí las utilizan tampoco las tengan prediseñadas o asignadas en los teclados.

Respecto a las comillas "orientadas" (no sé cómo ponerlas), son las que normalmente usamos pero les llamamos comillas de "exclamación o de cita", a lo que tú le dices raya, acá se llama guión y ese sí está asignado en todos los teclados producidos en México. Está a un lado del punto.

"Estas comillas" o comillas inglesas como tú les llamas, las utilizamos en frases ya entrecomilladas.

*Y no* digo que no utilicemos las "comillas españolas" porque no están en los teclados, sino que no están en nuestros teclados por eso es que no las utilizamos.

Espero haber sido claro esta vez.


----------



## Ilmo

Al menos, si se usa el programa Word, no debería haber ningún problema con respecto al escribir las comillas «españolas».
Utiliza la corrección automática de Word así que, si escribe dos consiguientes signos <, se cambian inmediatamente en «, y si escribe dos consiguientes signos >, se cambian automáticamente en ».
Yo uso el mismo método para obtener los signos de interrogación y admiración invertidos muy cómodamente. ? y ? se convierten en ¿ y ! y ! se convierten en ¡.


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Respecto a las comillas "orientadas" (*no se como ponerlas*), son las que normalmente usamos pero les llamamos comillas de "exclamación o de cita"



Eso mismo, que no sea fácil ponerlas no significa que no se usen o que no se deban usar 



> a lo que tú le dices raya, acá se llama guión y ese sí está asignado en todos los teclados producidos en México. Está a un lado del punto.



No exactamente, el guión es esto -, la raya es esto —. El guión se usa para dividir palabras al final del renglón o para escribir cosas como "frontera chileno-argentina". La raya se usa para incisos y diálogos.

Ya lo dice el DPD:
*guion* o *guión* Este signo ortográfico (-) no debe confundirse con la raya (—). Ambos se representan por medio de un trazo horizontal, pero el guion es de una longitud sensiblemente menor que la de la raya.



> "Estas comillas" o comillas inglesas como tú les llamas, las utilizamos en frases ya entrecomilladas.



¿Seguro? Me parece muy poca la diferencia entre “” y "" para usarlas de esa manera, ¿no te referirás a las comillas simples: ‘’ ?



> *Y no* digo que no utilicemos las "comillas españolas" por que no están en los teclados, sino que no están en nuestros teclados por que no las utilizamos.



Tampoco me lo acabo de creer, es decir, que no es ésa la (única) razón de que no estén en los teclados. No están principalmente porque no forman parte del código ASCII y no son necesarias para escribir correctamente el castellano. Dado que son una cuestión estética más que otra cosa, no se ponen en los teclados normalmente. Eso no significa que sea imposible o muy difícil escribirlas, yo lo tengo configurado para escribir «» muy fácilmente: AltGr+< o AltGr+>, aunque no estén pintados los simbolitos en el teclado.


----------



## dassin

Jellby, he dado ejemplos de editoriales bastante respetables que no las usan. Me parece que nadie debe sentirse en la obligación de usarlas si su experiencia le dicta otra cosa. A mí, personalmente, no me gustan.

En cuanto a la raya, mi programa de Word hacía autocorrección (cambiaba raya por guión) cuando detectaba el comienzo de un inciso, el problema es que no corregía el guión al final del mismo, con lo que he perdido valiosas horas de mi vida copiando y pegando rayas al final.


----------



## micafe

mirx said:


> No las encuentras en tu teclado por que en Latinoamérica no las usamos, al menos no en ésta época. Tamién mi teclado está en español, y no tengo "las comillas españolas".


 
¡Gracias! Me siento mejor


----------



## micafe

Yo tampoco tengo la 'raya' ni las 'comillas orientadas'. Mi teclado anterior, - también en español pero que se murió, el pobre-, tenía cosas que éste no tiene pero que eran más útiles que algunas que sí tiene éste. 

Ni idea de para qué sean estos: *| · ¬*  .... o estos: *^ ç `* como no sea para escribir francés, ¿o tal vez portugués?

En cambio no tengo las famosas "comillas españolas"


----------



## mazbook

Hola micafe:

Gracias otra vez por sus correcciones y sus explicaciones.  Mis errores con "use" para "usa" ¡NO SON MIOS! es la culpa de mis dedos gringos. 


micafe said:


> Sí, eso es verdad, son palabras que en su idioma original -griego- tenían la misma terminación, así pasaron al Latín y de ahí al español. Es cuestión de uso, otras parecidas son femeninas: *'la diadema', 'la broma'*, y otras pertenecen a los dos géneros.
> Pero las terminadas en -ma no son las únicas en español que pueden ser masculinas, hay ejemplos como *'el mapa, 'el día', 'el cometa'* (astro), *'el planeta', 'el cólera'* (enfermedad)
> 
> Un *'sustantivo'*, gramaticalmente hablando, es un *'nombre'* -pero no siempre un* 'nombre'* es un *'sustantivo' .*
> 
> Sí, tienes razón cuando dices que casi todos los diccionarios usan *'sustantivo'* y, de hecho, yo así lo aprendí en el colegio. Pero decir *'nombre'* no es incorrecto. Lo que sucede es que sí puede haber confusión porque *'nombre' *también significa *'name'*, por eso es extraño que en WordReference usen esa palabra. No es muy común pero no es incorrecto.
> 
> Saludos a ti también


Para su información:
sustantivos = nouns en inglés
nombres, si traducia como names = *proper *nouns (nouns que siempre inician con mayusculo) en inglés.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Jellby

En español también decimos "nombre común" (noun) y "nombre propio" (name). Hasta donde yo sé, "sustantivo" es sinónimo de "nombre", creo que incluye tanto "nombre común" como "nombre propio", pero de esto último no estoy seguro.


----------



## xOoeL

mirx said:


> En México utilizamos *"*Estas Comillas*", *para textos escritos formalmente, todos los diarios y me atrevería a a*s*everar que hasta los publicados oficiales del gobierno, y...



Bueno, yo sólo pasaba por aquí y quedé impactado con el palabro "aceverar".
Y ya de pasao doy mi opinión:
1- Sí que creo que la forma más correcta de citar dentro de un textos es (o era) usar las comillas _francesas _(esto es para acabar de rematarlo)
2- Con la llegada de Internet y los procesadores de textos todo eso se ha perdido un poco
3- Creo que más bien es una cuestión de gusto.  A mí por ejemplo no me gustan las comillas altas inclinadas (o como se llamen), prefiero las rectas.
4- He encontrado esto en la Wikipedia:
*Estilística en la puntuación*

En España se usan preferentemente las comillas «latinas», al igual que en francés (« »), mientras que en Latinoamérica se utilizan las comillas "inglesas" o "altas" dobles (" ") o simples (' '). No hay sin embargo variaciones normativas respecto a su empleo.
En algunos países de América Latina, especialmente en México, se emplea a veces el punto como separador de decimales, del mismo modo que en inglés.
5- La información anterior no contradice el DPD, pero demuestra que no se siguen sus recomendaciones.
6- No creo que este asunto sea tan importante como para darle más vueltas


----------



## mazbook

Hola xOoel:

En el estado de Sinaloa en el noroeste de México la mayoría de los periódicos usan las rayas — para el diálogo y las comillas inglesas " " para otras cosas.

Saludos desde Mazatlán.


----------



## xOoeL

Hola, mazbook:

Pues muy bien.  En España también se usan las rayas para el diálogo y las comillas altas para otras cosas, pero cuando esas "otras cosas" con citas textuales se suelen (que no siempre, y menos en Internet) usar las comillas bajas.
Ya dije que me parece una cuestión de gusto y de costumbre sin mucha importancia, pero sí que creo que hubo un momento en que en las citas textuales sólamente se usaban las comillas latinas y se perdió.  Sin embargo, a mí esta "pérdida" ni me va ni me viene mucho.

Saludos desde Londres, donde las comillas bajas las usan sólo para _anterior _y _siguiente: _
*«* Discusión anterior 		| 		Siguiente discusión *»  *​


----------



## dassin

xOoeL said:


> sí que creo que hubo un momento en que en las citas textuales solamente se usaban las comillas latinas y se perdió.



Debe haber sido así nomás; de hecho, en francés e italiano se siguen usando casi exclusivamente por lo que pude ver (no sé en portugués). No en balde se llamarían *comillas latinas*.


----------



## Jellby

xOoeL said:


> En España también se usan las rayas para el diálogo y las comillas altas para otras cosas, pero cuando esas "otras cosas" con citas textuales se suelen (que no siempre, y menos en Internet) usar las comillas bajas.



En los libros que yo tengo a mano y según las recomendaciones del DPD, las comillas angulares se usan para todas las «otras cosas», excepto cuando son comillas dentro de comillas. A mí me parece que más importante es la coherencia y que debería usarse el mismo tipo de comillas para todo, sean citas textuales o no.

De todas formas, repito que esto es en textos impresos (admito que no en todos); en textos escritos a mano, o en internet, o en textos informales... es mucho más raro encontrar las comillas angulares (lo que no quiere decir que no se puedan usar).


----------



## Ilmo

xOoeL said:


> Hola, mazbook:
> Pues muy bien. En España también se usan las rayas para el diálogo y las comillas altas para otras cosas, pero cuando esas "otras cosas" con citas textuales se suelen (que no siempre, y menos en Internet) usar las comillas bajas.


 
Sí, en España se usan las rayas para el diálogo, pero, ¿sabes tú, xOoeL, que  las usan de otro modo que en otros idiomas? Al menos en Finlandia  las usan de otra manera. No puedo decir, cómo  las usan en Inglaterra/EE.UU., pues después de chequear más de dos docenas de novelas policíacas en mi biblioteca yo abandoné el intento como imposible: En todas ellas el diálogo parecía estar siempre entre comillas.

La diferencia entre el modo finlandés y el de España es que, después de la primera raya, que inicia la réplica, los españoles ponen la siguiente narración entre rayas, mientras en Finlandia siempre se inicia la parte continuada de la réplica con una raya; la narración se separa del fin de la réplica con una coma.
Para clarificarlo, voy a copiar una línea del texto español y después cambiaré las rayas según el modo finlandés.

–Allí estaré –prometió. Y como era una mujer añadió–: Espérame.
–Allí estaré, prometió. Y como era una mujer, añadió: –Espérame.

¿Cuál sería el modo inglés, si se usaran las rayas en una novela?


----------



## Jellby

Ilmo said:


> –Allí estaré –prometió. Y como era una mujer añadió–: Espérame.
> –Allí estaré, prometió. Y como era una mujer, añadió: –Espérame.
> 
> ¿Cuál sería el modo inglés, si se usaran las rayas en una novela?



En francés hacen algo parecido (no se diferencia claramente el narrador del personaje en los diálogos).

En inglés creo que no usan nunca rayas en diálogos, sólo para incisos (y entonces el espaciado es diferente, creo que no dejan espacio por ningún lado) o para dejar textos inacabados (como los puntos suspensivos en español). Yo he visto sobre todo comillas simples:

‘Allí estaré,’ prometió. Y como era una mujer, añadió: ‘Espérame.’

Por cierto, has usado lo que los ingleses llaman "en-dash" (–) y en español se podría llamar "semirraya". Este signo no tiene, tradicionalmente, uso en español, la raya es más larga ("em-dash" en inglés): —


----------



## Ilmo

Jellby said:


> Por cierto, has usado lo que los ingleses llaman "en-dash" (–) y en español se podría llamar "semirraya". Este signo no tiene, tradicionalmente, uso en español, la raya es más larga ("em-dash" en inglés): —


 
Sí, ya me dí  cuenta de eso, cometí un error, o, en efecto, dos de ellos.
Debiera haber usado rayas largas en el texto puntuado de la manera española; en el texto puntuado de la manera finlandesa las semirrayas sí que son correctas, pero debiera haber añadido siempre un espacio entre la semirraya y la palabra siguiente.

Se conocen las rayas largas incluso en Finlandia; las llamamos "las francesas". Se  usan tanto como las semirrayas, pero se las ven especialmente en textos "filosóficos" y "sentimentales".

Gracias por la corrección, Jellby.


----------



## xOoeL

Jellby said:


> En los libros que yo tengo a mano y según las recomendaciones del DPD, las comillas angulares se usan para todas las «otras cosas», excepto cuando son comillas dentro de comillas. A mí me parece que más importante es la coherencia y que debería usarse el mismo tipo de comillas para todo, sean citas textuales o no.
> 
> De todas formas, repito que esto es en textos impresos (admito que no en todos); en textos escritos a mano, o en internet, o en textos informales... es mucho más raro encontrar las comillas angulares (lo que no quiere decir que no se puedan usar).



Yo no creo que las angulares sean las recomendadas como "comillas por defecto".  De hecho:
'comillas simples':   En obras de carácter lingüístico, las comillas simples se utilizan para enmarcar los significados.
Pero sí que mis palabras fueron equivocadas al decir que las bajas se usan cuando son citar textuales.  En realidad yo sólo las uso para citas textuales,  porque para las otras cosas uso cursiva.  (Que no estoy dicendo que sea lo apropiado (ya dije que me parecía una cuestión de gusto).  [Si yo en realidad sólo quería corregir la palabra "a*c*everar" y decir eso mismo]  Mientras que en un documento no combines distintos tipos de comillas usadas de la misma manera, no creo que haya problema.



dassin said:


> Debe haber sido así nomás; de hecho, en francés e italiano se siguen usando casi exclusivamente por lo que pude ver (no sé en portugués). No en balde se llamarían *comillas latinas*.


Yo hasta hace unos años las llamaba comillas francesas. (Ni idea de la razón)



Ilmo said:


> ¿Cuál sería el modo inglés, si se usaran las rayas en una novela?



Como dice Jellby:



Jellby said:


> ‘Allí estaré,’ prometió. Y como era una mujer, añadió: ‘Espérame.’


----------



## verismo21

Las commillas angulares «» may be useed (at least in Spain) like our inverted commas to indicated quotations or slang, dialect or other unusual forms; however, the Libro de estilo of El País 2002, 11.32, clearly forbids the use of «» and requires use of '' '' for quoted material and ' ' for quotations within quotations. This convention is used in many publications. (Loc. cit; B & B)


----------



## verismo21

...and this is a prestigious editorial from Spain....agreeing with the English quotation marks!


----------



## verismo21

XOoel tiene razón que se las puede llamar «» comillas francesas también.


----------



## xOoeL

Pues me creo lo que dices.  En realidad no hay más que entrar en http://news.google.es/  para ver la diversidad que hay.  En ABC, Ideal y La Razón parecen usar las francesas y los otros parecen usar indistintamente las dobles y las simples.  Otra cosa es lo que digan sus libros de estilo.


----------



## Yexicucha

La bibliografia tiene que ser:

APELLIDOS, NOMBRE. _Nombre del libro. _Lugar de edición: Editorial, Año.

por ejemplo:

PÉREZ ARROYO, JOAQUÍN. _Confucio. _Barcelona: RBA Coleccionables, 2006.

o si no tiene autor

_Diccionari manual de la llengua catalana _2a ed. Barcelona: Enciclopèdia Catalana, 1998.

hay la opción de:

Juan dijo: " TAL QUAL"

O LA OPCIÓN NARRATIVA

- Què quieres? -dijo Juan -


----------



## dassin

A mí me parece que en el caso de los libros corresponde poner primero el nombre de la editorial, y luego el de la ciudad. Ya no estamos en los comienzos de la imprenta, con una casa editorial por ciudad o poco menos: muchas son multinacionales que tienen sedes en multitud de lugares.


----------

